# Churches



## sandrasullivan (Dec 21, 2014)

Have just moved neared Balsicas in Murcia province and have my elderly mother staying with me.
She would like to go to mass, can anyone direct me to a Catholic Church nearby and also for you know the times of the services or how I find out?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pretty well all the churches in Spain are Catholic. You'll be hard pushed to find one that isn't!

This looks like it might be the one for you. It tells you the times etc.

Parroquia de Nuestra Señora del Rosario, Torre-Pacheco


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

sandrasullivan said:


> Have just moved neared Balsicas in Murcia province and have my elderly mother staying with me.
> She would like to go to mass, can anyone direct me to a Catholic Church nearby and also for you know the times of the services or how I find out?


You have a church in Balsicas village, it looks lovely.
! Murcia Today - Parroquia Ntra. Sra. Del Rosario In Balsicas. This link will give you mass times


----------

